# Report 11/02



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

That 1 foot or less held right up until we cleared the pass. Wind picked up and so did the seas. Not too bad though. 

Tug Phillips- vis 15ft. Water temp 70 top to bottom. The snot was top to bottom. Loaded with fish. We killed 2 AJ. 1 was 50lbs. 2 7' sandbar sharks bombed us until we lifted the fish. One followed us all the way to the boat.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Sorry. Forum runner is acting up. 


Born Again- vis 12ft. Water temp 68. Same snot and those little jellies were everywhere in the bottom 50fsw. Immediately saw a 6' sandbar shark. STUD Red Snapper on this dive. Tried killing lionfish with my 4' pole spear with a rock tip. I got 4, but man was it funny to watch. 

Both dives we saw multiple triggers that were legal. Saw some legal gags, of course they closed 2 days ago. One very nice gag (30+ lbs).


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

And sorry again. I just checked my computers and water temp was 76 and 75.


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Glad somebody finally made it out there!!!!....Sounds like a good day.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Sweet, can't wait till morning!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

coolbluestreak said:


> Sweet, can't wait till morning!


Same here! I've got the itch...


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

*Bad vis*

Was the vis issue do to silt or just that algee? Sounds like a good day.... Did you say it was 50 ft vis at the born again so it's still hit and miss?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

SaltAddict said:


> ...We killed 2 AJ. 1 was 50lbs...


Nice fish!


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

This fish was fat as hell.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

The vis was crap. Due to silt and algae. Jellies are hit or miss.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

*Keep em coming*

Enjoy your posts. 

Stay safe.


----------

